# MTB-Ruepel am Drachenfels



## PeterWanderer (12. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

  zunächst muß ich sagen, dass ich selbst begeisterter Radler bin. Ich wandere aber auch gerne. Und da ist am gestern (Sonntag, 11.11.2012) etwas passiert, was ich hier schildern muss.
  Gegen 15:00 Uhr wanderte ich mit Familie unterhalb des Drachenfelses Richtung Rhöndorf auf dem Rheinsteig. Der Weg ist dort ca 30 cm breit, Radfahren somit verboten. Gestern war es außerdem naß und schlüpfrig. Plötzlich hinter mir ein Quietschen und Schimpfen: Zwei MTBler kamen hinter mir den steiler Weg hinunter. Ich konnte sie nicht vorbeilassen und ehrlich gesagt, wollte ich das auch nicht. Ich mußte mir wilde Beschimpfungen anhören und wurde auch von den Typen geduzt. Ich blieb höflich.

  Irgendwann kam zunächst der erste, dann etwas später der zweite vorbei und sie zogen ab. Dachte ich zumindest. Denn nun kommt das Unvorstellbare. 

Nach etwa 50 m hielten sie an, beratschlagten sich etwas, legten die Räder hin und kamen uns wieder entgegen. Immer noch stiessen sie wildes Gezeter aus. Ich hörte auch Opa, jetzt gibt es etwas auf die Fresse!. Nachdem sie uns unter weiteren Drohungen etwa 20 m nahegekommen waren, kehrten die Maulhelden um und fuhren weg. Das war vermutlich von den beiden Rüpeln die einzige vernünftige Entscheidung des gestrigen Tages. 

  Diesen unglaublichen Vorfall werde ich auch in anderen Foren berichten, auch im Rheinsteig-Forum. Falls dadurch ein MTB-Verbot im Siebengebirge durchgesetzt ist, können sich alle bei den beiden Vollidioten von gestern bedanken. 

  PeterWanderer


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2012)

Sehr geehrter Herr Wanderer,
das ist unerfreulich, dass Sie solche Leute getroffen haben, aber nicht repräsentativ für die MTB´er!

(Radfahren ist im übrigen nicht davon abhängig, ob es nass oder schlüpfrig ist.)

Insofern genießen Sie lieber das gute Wetter, Idioten gibt es überall- auch bei den Wanderern, wie "Fallen" im Wald belegen...Deshalb verlangt auch niemand ein Wanderverbot im 7G...

mit bestem Gruß

ein freundlicher Mountainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (12. November 2012)

Da scheinen sich mal wieder Personen begegnet zu sein, die sich besser nicht begegnen sollten.
Dass die einen auf den Fahrrad saßen und der andere zu Fuß unterwegs war, war reiner Zufall.
Die wären auch in jeder anderen Situation aneinander geraten.
Schließlich waren sie ja im -Recht-.

Freundlichen Gruß
Freti


----------



## TomTailor182 (12. November 2012)

Irgendwie sehe ich Parallelen zu dem Thread hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605346


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605346


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2012)

Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht. Man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Da ich nicht weiß wie alt sie sind gehe ich mal davon aus des auf den Rädern Fente saßen. Wir sollten uns alle mal daran erinnern wie wir in jungen Jahren waren. Deshalb meine Bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 

Grüße 

ein weitere netter Radfahrer


----------



## PeterWanderer (12. November 2012)

Nochmal hallo,

da inzwischen einige Reaktionen auf meinen Eröffnungspost kamen, z.T. mit Fragen, hier noch zur Erläuterung:

1. Es geht mir natürlich auch darum, dass es sehr gefährlich ist, an dieser Stelle vor einem MTB zur seite zu springen. Es ist nämlich kein Platz da. Vor allem war ich aber über die Reaktion des Rüpels entsetzt (Zitat: Opa, jetzt gibt es was in die Fresse). Das ist nicht mehr unschön, sondern eine Straftat (Nötigung vermutlich). Sowas geht gar nicht. Insbesondere, wo ich ihn ja gar nicht beleidigt habe. Ich war einfach nur da.
2. Ich bin etwas älter, die beiden Typen schätze ich auf 20 - 30. Also nicht irgendwelcher Kinderkram.
3. Fallen habe ich noch nie gelegt. Ich finde es etwas verwunderlich, wenn man auf die Schilderung eines Vorgangs "A" hört: "Ja, aber es gibt doch auch Vorgänge B". Ich habe einen konkreten Vorgang geschildert und finde es wenig hilfreich zu hoeren, dass es ganz andere Vorgänge gibt, die aber mit dem geschilderten nichts zu tun haben. Das eine rechtfertigt in keinster Weise das andere, und umgekehrt.

Antworten, die das Verhalten der beiden verharmlosen wollen, sind also nicht angebracht.


----------



## damage0099 (12. November 2012)

am besten einen starken Ast ins Vorderrad stecken, wenn er vorbei-prescht, und ganz nett und freundlich bitten, etwas mehr Rücksicht zu nehmen, so wie es sich gehört.

@TE: Du warst aber nicht aus Versehen in einem Bikepark wandern ?


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2012)

zu erwarten, dass wanderer aus dem weg pringen, wenn man mit dem fahrrad ankommt ist natürlich völlig bekloppt.
ob man als wanderer aber an einer stelle, ggf später, wenn man "ausweichen" könnte, auf seinem "recht" beharren muß, halte ich zumindest für fraglich.

androhung körperlicher gewalt ist schlichtweg nicht drin!


----------



## PeterWanderer (12. November 2012)

@TE: Du warst aber nicht aus Versehen in einem Bikepark wandern ? [/quote]


Rheinsteig


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zunÃ¤chst muÃ ich sagen, dass ich selbst begeisterter Radler bin. Ich wandere aber auch gerne. Und da ist am gestern (Sonntag, 11.11.2012) etwas passiert, was ich hier schildern muss.
> Gegen 15:00 Uhr wanderte ich mit Familie unterhalb des Drachenfelses Richtung RhÃ¶ndorf auf dem Rheinsteig. Der Weg ist dort ca 30 cm breit, Radfahren somit verboten. Gestern war es auÃerdem naÃ und schlÃ¼pfrig. PlÃ¶tzlich hinter mir ein Quietschen und Schimpfen: Zwei MTBler kamen hinter mir den steiler Weg hinunter. Ich konnte sie nicht vorbeilassen und ehrlich gesagt, wollte ich das auch nicht. Ich muÃte mir wilde Beschimpfungen anhÃ¶ren und wurde auch von den Typen geduzt. Ich blieb hÃ¶flich.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

zunÃ¤chst muÃ ich sagen, dass ich selbst begeisterter Hundeliebhaber bin. Ich fahre aber auch gerne Rad. Und da ist am gestern (Sonntag, 11.11.2012) etwas passiert, was ich hier schildern muss.


Gegen 15:00 Uhr fuhr ich mit meinen Kollegen im Wald. Der Weg ist dort ist in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet, Hunde ohne Leine sind somit verboten. Gestern war es auÃerdem naÃ und schlÃ¼pfrig, sodass die Hunde auch noch dreckig waren. PlÃ¶tzlich hinter mir ein KlÃ¤ffen und Knurren: Zwei Hunde kamen hinter mir den steiler Weg hinunter. Ich konnte sie nicht vorbeilassen und ehrlich gesagt, wollte ich das auch nicht. Ich muÃte mir wildes Gebell anhÃ¶ren und wurde auch von den Viechern auch noch abgeleckt. Ich blieb hÃ¶flich.

Irgendwann kam zunÃ¤chst der erste, dann etwas spÃ¤ter der zweite vorbei und sie zogen ab. Dachte ich zumindest. Denn nun kommt das Unvorstellbare.

Nach etwa 50 m hielten sie an, wÃ¤lzten sich im Dreck und kamen uns wieder entgegen. Immer noch stiessen sie wildes Gebell aus. Ich hÃ¶rte auch âWuff, wuff, knurr!â. Nachdem sie uns unter weiterem Gebell etwa 20 m nahegekommen waren, kackten sie uns auch noch auf den Weg! Dann kehrten sie um als Frauchen einmal laut gepfiffen hatte und liefen weg. Das war vermutlich von den beiden RÃ¼peln die einzige vernÃ¼nftige Entscheidung des gestrigen Tages. 

Diesen unglaublichen Vorfall werde ich auch in anderen Foren berichten, auch im Hundefreunde-Forum. Falls dadurch ein Hundeverbot im Wald durchgesetzt wird, kÃ¶nnen sich alle bei den beiden Vollidioten von gestern bedanken. 

Jetpilot


----------



## PoliceCar (12. November 2012)

ans Kreuz mit denen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer schrieb:


> Nochmal hallo,
> 
> da inzwischen einige Reaktionen auf meinen Eröffnungspost kamen, z.T. mit Fragen, hier noch zur Erläuterung:
> 
> 1. Es geht mir natürlich auch darum, dass es sehr gefährlich ist, an dieser Stelle vor einem MTB zur seite zu springen. Es ist nämlich kein Platz da. Vor allem war ich aber über die Reaktion des Rüpels entsetzt (Zitat: Opa, jetzt gibt es was in die Fresse). Das ist nicht mehr unschön, sondern eine Straftat (Nötigung vermutlich). Sowas geht gar nicht. Insbesondere, wo ich ihn ja gar nicht beleidigt habe. Ich war einfach nur da.



Damit schaffen Sie das Problem niemals aus der Welt. Die haben Sie bedroht, also müssen Sie genau diese zwei Leute anzeigen, verprügeln oder was auch immer. Andere MTBler, Wanderer oder sonst wer haben damit nichts zu tun.



> 2. Ich bin etwas älter, die beiden Typen schätze ich auf 20 - 30. Also nicht irgendwelcher Kinderkram.



Alter muss kein Zeugnis geistiger Reife sein.



> 3. Fallen habe ich noch nie gelegt. Ich finde es etwas verwunderlich, wenn man auf die Schilderung eines Vorgangs "A" hört: "Ja, aber es gibt doch auch Vorgänge B". Ich habe einen konkreten Vorgang geschildert und finde es wenig hilfreich zu hoeren, dass es ganz andere Vorgänge gibt, die aber mit dem geschilderten nichts zu tun haben. Das eine rechtfertigt in keinster Weise das andere, und umgekehrt.



Ich glaube, es geht darum: Die Leute hier stören sich daran, als Gruppe verurteilt zu werden, bzw sowas zu hören wie:

"Diesen unglaublichen Vorfall werde ich auch in anderen Foren berichten, auch im Rheinsteig-Forum. Falls dadurch ein MTB-Verbot im Siebengebirge durchgesetzt ist, können sich alle bei den beiden Vollidioten von gestern bedanken."

Es ist ja schon verboten auf dieser Art Weg, was soll die Schilderung Ihres konkreten Vorfalls denn bewirken? (es geht ja anscheinend nicht um ein Problem, was prinzipiell besteht)



> Antworten, die das Verhalten der beiden verharmlosen wollen, sind also nicht angebracht.



Ich weiß nicht was, außer Provokation, diese Schilderung in diesem Forum bringen soll....
Zynisch gesagt: lassen sie sich das nächste mal schlagen und zeigen sie die Person an.


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer schrieb:


> Nochmal hallo,
> 
> da inzwischen einige Reaktionen auf meinen Eröffnungspost kamen, z.T. mit Fragen, hier noch zur Erläuterung:
> 
> ...




Falls dies (spez. Nr. 3) auf meinen Beitrag gemünzt war, so sollte dieser lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass eine Verallgemeinerung weder statthaft noch sinnvoll ist. 

Die "Tat" der beiden Rüpel an sich wird sicherlich von niemanden hier gut geheißen. 

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und miteinander reden ist jedoch im stark frequentierten 7G ALLEN Seiten zu empfehlen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## supasini (12. November 2012)

Lieber PeterWanderer,
auch ich bin Radfahrer (DIMB, lokaler Radsportverein) und Wanderer (Eifelverein, Alpenverein).
es gibt relativ klare und einfache regeln, die das Miteinader von Radlern und Wanderern (und auch anderen wie Reitern) im Wald regeln. Von Radfahrerseite in den Trailrules der DIMB sehr gut zusammengefasst und ich denke auch für Wanderer konsensfähig.

Das Verhalten der beiden Idioten - und nur so kann man so etwas beschreiben - ist klar indiskutabel. Auf solches Verhalten reagiere ich auch höchst deutlich, solche Jungs habe ich mir (auch und gerade als MTBler) schon entsprechend vorgeknöpft. Solches Verhalten führt nämlich zu unzulässigen Pauschalisierungen, wie wir hier leider wieder sehen können.

Schade finde ich aber, dass du selber in deinem Posting durch diese Drohung 



PeterWanderer schrieb:


> Diesen unglaublichen Vorfall werde ich auch in anderen Foren berichten, auch im Rheinsteig-Forum. Falls dadurch ein MTB-Verbot im Siebengebirge durchgesetzt ist, können sich alle bei den beiden Vollidioten von gestern bedanken.
> 
> PeterWanderer



ebenfalls einen unnötig aggressiven Ton gegen viele, viele vernünftige MTBler anschlägst. Wir sollten versuchen, gemeinsam im Wald unsere Zeit zu verbringen und nicht gegeneinander!

Mein Vorschlag: mach das, was ich auch mache und pack dir ein paar Ausdrucke der Trailrules in den Rucksack und verteile diese in Zukunft an Pappnasen, die entsprechendes Verhalten zeigen.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/dimb_trailrules.pdf

Es bringt uns alle nicht weiter, wenn Hinweise wie "das war schmal, da darf man nicht fahren" oder "das war nass und rutschig, das ist zu gefährlich" angeführt werden.
Gerade die schmalen (und leider offiziell auch teils verbotenen Wege) machen Spaß, wir fahren auch viele Sachen, wo Wanderer oder "einfache" MTBler sich wundern, dass man auf die Idee kommen kann, sowas mit dem Rad zu fahren.
Ich habe aber in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr wenige Kontakte gehabt, in denen ich nicht auf eine Mischung aus Interesse und Verständnis der Wanderer gestoßen bin. Allerdings ist dafür die Beachtung der Trailrules unabdingbare Voraussetzung, insbesondere, den Wanderern stets Vorrang zu gewähren und diese nicht zu erschrecken.

Klar: manchmal erschreckt sich jemand, das passiert mir aber auch auf Radwegen oder in der Stadt.

=======================

das folgende mag es noch etwas verdeutlichen, sind persönliche Erfahrungen.

Annäherung von hinten:
"Hast du keine Klingel?!" - Nein. Viel zu schwer 
Im Ernst: meine Erfahrung mit Klingel im Wald ist absolut negativ: wenn sie gehört wird springen die Leute erschreckt vom Weg. Besser ist ein lauter Freilauf, da lässt sich das Nahen des Radlers besser entfernungsmäßig einschätzen. Wenn das auch nicht gehört wird, dann bitte ich freundlich darum, dass mir Platz gemacht wird.

Annäherung von vorne:
Weg ist schmal, ausgesetzt, schwierig: ich guck mir an, wie die Leute auf mich reagieren. Je nach Gelegenheit steige ich ab oder fahre mehr oder wengier zügig vorbei. Immer aber mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit, immer mit einem Gruß und Danke auf den Lippen.

Probleme:
Irgendwo in den Ahrbergen, wir waren mit 8 Leuten unterwegs, ein Herr ca. 60 guckt böse und grummelt irgendwas vor sich hin. Ich bin Guide der Gruppe und letzter und frage ihn, was denn los sei, ob jemand ihn gestört hätte. "Es stört mich, dass Sie hier Radfahren!" - er fühlt sich nur durch unsere Anwesenheit belästigt, da ist dann einfach nix mehr zu machen.

In den Alpen beim Bikebergsteigen (Rad auf dem Rücken 1000 Hm hochtragen um dann auf schmalsten und ausgesetzten Pfaden vom Gipfel abzufahren): Klar, auch das ist in manchen Bereichen der Alpen so nicht "erlaubt". Es gibt trotzdem keine Konflikte mit Wanderern, sondern viele schöne und teils lustige Gespräche. Man muss schon bescheuert sein, um 3h oder mehr ein Rad zu tragen. Es werden Fotos gemacht, Sprüche geklopft und man freut sich gemeinsam am Bergerlebnis.

Levve und levve losse!


----------



## homerjay (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer schrieb:


> Der Weg ist dort ca 30 cm breit, Radfahren somit verboten.
> ...
> Ich konnte sie nicht vorbeilassen und ehrlich gesagt, wollte ich das auch nicht.
> ...
> PeterWanderer


Sehr geehrter Herr Wanderer, 

zu Ihrem Eröffnungspost habe ich noch ein paar Fragen und Anmerkungen.

Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage beruht Ihre Einschätzung, das das Radfahren dort verboten ist?

Es hätte sicher zur Deeskalation beigetragen, wenn Sie die Biker vorbeigelassen hätten.

Das die beiden Biker dann angehalten haben, um Ihnen zu drohen, halte ich für eher ungewöhnlich. Alle Bike die ich kenne, wären einfach weitergefahren sobald sie freie Bahn gehabt hätten.

MfG


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2012)

Zusatzfrage: welcher Funktion dient das Erstellen dieses threads?


da waren also 2 idioten. idioten gibt's überall. der prozentuale anteil der idioten ist vermutlich normalverteilt. abhaken, vergessen. was sonst?
sich mal luft zu machen, iat ja legitim. aber "bringen" kann das hier nichts. 
was auch?


----------



## homerjay (12. November 2012)

Es wäre natürlich auch interessant, die Sicht der beiden "Rüpel" zu erfahren, sofern (hier im Forum) existent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. November 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage beruht Ihre Einschätzung, das das Radfahren dort verboten ist?



ganz einfach: im 7Gebirge ist das echte Mountainbiken praktisch verboten. Es gibt einen Wegeplan mit einer Positivausweisung der erlaubten Wege.

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/media/774034--3585/Wegeplan.pdf
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/ope...siebengebirge-die-dimb-engagiert-sich-vor-ort


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: welcher Funktion dient das Erstellen dieses threads?
> 
> 
> da waren also 2 idioten. idioten gibt's überall. der prozentuale anteil der idioten ist vermutlich normalverteilt. abhaken, vergessen. was sonst?
> ...



er beschäftigt viele Radfahrer mit Antworten restellen, die fahren dann nicht mehr Rad und er hat den Wald für sich?


----------



## Matrahari (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer = gordonsugar ?

Hier gibt es die Geschichte auch nochmal zu lesen.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das einige "ältere Herren" solche Geschichten verbreiten, nur um die Mtb-ler aus dem Wald zu bekommen.
Für solche ist es unverständlich, wahnsinnig und verrückt, dort zu fahren, wo sie kaum laufen können.


----------



## PeterWanderer (12. November 2012)

Matrahari schrieb:


> PeterWanderer = gordonsugar ?
> 
> Hier gibt es die Geschichte auch nochmal zu lesen.
> 
> ...




Nein, der bin ich nicht. Aber anscheinend gibt es tatsächlich auch woanders Idioten. Und nein, ich verallgemeinere nicht. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich allen MTB'lern ein solches Verhalten unterstelle. Aber einige Antworten, die das Verhalten der beiden verharmlosen wollen, geben mir etwas zu denken.


----------



## PeterWanderer (12. November 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zunächst muß ich sagen, dass ich selbst begeisterter Hundeliebhaber bin. Ich fahre aber auch gerne Rad. Und da ist am gestern (Sonntag, 11.11.2012) etwas passiert, was ich hier schildern muss.
> 
> ...



Was soll denn das nun? Mir wurde Gewalt angedroht, wenn auch von Maulhelden, die nach einigen Drohgebärden den Schwanz eingezogen haben und abgezogen sind. Was das mit Deiner fiktiven Geschichte zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft! Gewalt androhen ist sicher deutlich anders zu bewerten als Hunde-Wuff-Wuff. Solche Beiträge geben mir dann doch zu denken...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer schrieb:


> Was soll denn das nun? Mir wurde Gewalt angedroht, wenn auch von Maulhelden, die nach einigen Drohgebärden den Schwanz eingezogen haben und abgezogen sind. Was das mit Deiner fiktiven Geschichte zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft! Gewalt androhen ist sicher deutlich anders zu bewerten als Hunde-Wuff-Wuff. Solche Beiträge geben mir dann doch zu denken...



Zuallererst haben Sie mich hier nicht zu duzen.
Danach frage ich Sie, warum sagen nicht sagen, was Sie hier von uns lesen wollen? Sie richten doch diese Geschichte doch ganz offensichtlich an die "Gemeinschaft der Mountainbiker" - mit welcher Absicht tun Sie das? 

Ihre Geschichte ist in meinen Augen harmlos, Sie sind offensichtlich einfach den Falschen begegnet. Mit den Leuten in diesem Forum hat das nicht das geringste zu tun. Das ist etwas persönliches zwischen Ihnen und den Zwei Bikern - warum belassen sie es nicht dabei?


----------



## joscho (12. November 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> da waren also 2 idioten. idioten gibt's überall. der prozentuale anteil der idioten ist vermutlich normalverteilt. abhaken, vergessen. was sonst?
> sich mal luft zu machen, iat ja legitim. aber "bringen" kann das hier nichts.
> was auch?



Völlig richtig! Da kann man eigentlich nur eins tun; schweigen. Mache ich jetzt trotzdem nicht, weil Kind schon im Brunnen.
Dass es überall Idioten gibt, ist ebenso klar wie bedauerlich. Dies ist eine Binse - zumindest für Alle, die "etwas älter" sind. Dass man Idioten nicht gegeneinander aufrechnen kann (ein MTB-Idiot gegen einen Wander-Idioten gegen 5 Autisten?) liegt irgendwie auch auf der Hand.
Es bleibt also nur der Appell an gegenseitigen Respekt und Rücksichtnahme - und zwar unabhängig davon, ob man glaubt im Recht zu sein.

So, das war das Wort zum Montag


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2012)

PeterWanderer schrieb:


> ...die nach einigen Drohgebärden den Schwanz eingezogen haben und abgezogen sind...



Seien Sie doch froh das es nicht anders gekommen ist...



PeterWanderer schrieb:


> ...Solche Beiträge geben mir dann doch zu denken...



Dann kann man von einem vollen Erfolg sprechen.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. November 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> ... Wander-Idioten gegen 5 Autisten?)...



Bitte tu den Autisten kein Unrecht, das sind keine Idioten, wirklich nicht. 
Ich kenne welche, die können wirklich nichts dafür.
Das ist bei den Idioten was anderes, die findet man aber überall.

Die meisten meiner Begegnungen mit Wanderern sind positiv, nett grüßen und bedanken wenn sie an Seite gegangen sind, so sollte das sein.
Erst gestern noch ein Gespräch in einer Wanderhütte mit einem Paar (waren wohl über 70 Jahre alt) gehabt. Die interessierten sich fürs Bike(n).

Es gibt auch (wirklich wenige) Wanderer die stur über den Weg laufen und nicht an Seite gehen, da bringt es ebenfalls was nett zu grüßen.  

Wenn ich bei jeder negativen Begegnung nachtragend wäre, hätte ich viel zu tun. Die Zeit ist viel zu kostbar um sie  damit zu verbringen.


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2012)

Samstag wollte ich einen ähnlichen Post über Kölner verfassen. 
Die Geschichte dazu: ich war mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und wartete an der Ampel auf grün. Da ich nicht einsehe, durch die Gosse fahren zu müssen, mitten auf der Fahrspur. Ein Autofahrer wollte mich wegdrängeln, da habe ich im ans Auto geklopft um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen. Folge: der Autofahrer steigt aus, er baut sich 10cm vor mir auf, es fallen einige deftige Worte und ich bekomme einen Schubs an den Oberarm. Die umstehenden haben sich zwar umgedreht, es ist aber niemand eingeschritten.
Warum diese Geschichte?
Blöde gibt es überall. Kölner. Autofahrer. MTB-Fahrer. Wanderer. Jogger. Hundehalter. Wegschauer.
Leider ist es aber keine Lösung alle von denen für die Entgleisung von einzeneln zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.
Daher hatte ich mir Samstag diesen Post gespart.

@TE: ich habe volles Verständnis für Deine (in diesem Forum wird grundsätzlich gedutzt) Reaktion. Leider wird aber keiner von uns diese beiden Rüpel zu Engeln machen können. Einen Tipp habe ich aber: an dem schmalen Stück NICHT zur Seite gehen sondern den beiden zurufen, dass sie einen Moment warten sollen. Und dann an einer Dir passenden Stelle Platz machen.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (12. November 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Bitte tu den Autisten kein Unrecht, das sind keine Idioten, wirklich nicht.



Niemals nie. Ich mein(t)e damit Idioten in Autos - nicht an Autismus leidende Personen. Da sollte ich meine Begrifflichkeiten noch mal überdenken. Mea culpa.



> Die meisten meiner Begegnungen mit Wanderern sind positiv, nett grüßen und bedanken wenn sie an Seite gegangen sind, so sollte das sein.



So machen und kennen wir es doch alle hier; abbremsen, grüßen, bedanken und vorbeifahren. Da hat man auch seltenst Probleme mit anfänglich eher "skeptischen" Personen. Aber leider gibt es auch Andere. Ist aber kein Grund für Sippenhaft.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## joscho (12. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Samstag wollte ich einen ähnlichen Post über Kölner verfassen.
> Die Geschichte dazu: ich war mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und wartete an der Ampel auf grün. Da ich nicht einsehe, durch die Gosse fahren zu müssen, mitten auf der Fahrspur.



Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug - und Fahrzeuge gehören auf die Fahrbahn. Siehe http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_02.php

Das bedarf keiner extra Begründung - leider aber doch noch einiger Aufklärung 
Siehe auch: http://www.test.de/Irrtuemer-rund-ums-Radfahren-Diese-Regeln-gelten-wirklich-4342904-0/

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2012)

.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Samstag wollte ich einen ähnlichen Post über Kölner verfassen.
> Die Geschichte dazu: ich war mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und wartete an der Ampel auf grün. Da ich nicht einsehe, durch die Gosse fahren zu müssen, mitten auf der Fahrspur. Ein Autofahrer wollte mich wegdrängeln, da habe ich im ans Auto geklopft um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen. Folge: der Autofahrer steigt aus, er baut sich 10cm vor mir auf, es fallen einige deftige Worte und ich bekomme einen Schubs an den Oberarm. Die umstehenden haben sich zwar umgedreht, es ist aber niemand eingeschritten.
> Warum diese Geschichte?
> Blöde gibt es überall. Kölner. Autofahrer. MTB-Fahrer. Wanderer. Jogger. Hundehalter. Wegschauer.
> ...


----------



## Freti (13. November 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug - und Fahrzeuge gehören auf die Fahrbahn. Siehe http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_02.php
> joerg



Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber auch den Absatz 2 lesen.
Ein Fahrrad fährt nicht mittig auf dem Fahrstreifen.

Aber es ist eben wie immer, einige meinen sie wären im -Recht-, also muss der andere zurückstecken.

Leute, Leben und Leben lassen.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## ole88 (13. November 2012)

warum kam mir der post vom startet soooooo bekannt vor? mir wars als hätte ich n dejavü erster sahne genau der gleiche text oder ähnliche form hier schon mal gelesen, gibts doch nich


----------



## prince67 (13. November 2012)

Mir reicht es schon, wenn ein Beitrag so anfängt:


> zunächst muß ich sagen, dass ich selbst begeisterter Radler bin.


dann weiß ich schon was kommt.


----------



## Gnikder (13. November 2012)

Freti schrieb:


> Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber auch den Absatz 2 lesen.
> Ein Fahrrad fährt nicht mittig auf dem Fahrstreifen.
> 
> Aber es ist eben wie immer, einige meinen sie wären im -Recht-, also muss der andere zurückstecken.
> ...


Wo steht das im 2 Absatz?? Sorry das ist aber reine eigene Auslegung.
Damit sind alle Verkehrsteilnehmer gemeint.


----------



## Freti (13. November 2012)

_(2) Es ist möglichst weit rechts zu fahren._

Ja, das gilt für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Und nicht zu vergessen, §1, kein anderer sollte mehr als vermeidbar behindert werden.

Mein Gott, muss man wegen Selbstverständlichkeiten Paragraphen zitieren?

Da sind wir wieder da, was ich anprangere,: "Ich bin im Recht, also darf ich das. Nein, ich muss das so machen."

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. November 2012)

Freti schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder da, was ich anprangere,: "Ich bin im Recht, also darf ich das. Nein, ich muss das so machen."



Pranger an was immer Du willst, und wenn Du damit fertig bist, dann
fange mal mit einere differenzierten Betrachtung an und lies Dir einfach mal das (hier besonders Punkt 5) durch.


----------



## Gnikder (13. November 2012)

Freti schrieb:


> _(2) Es ist möglichst weit rechts zu fahren._
> 
> Ja, das gilt für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> 
> ...


 Für viele Autofahrer ist es ja schon eine Behinderung nur weil man mit dem Rad auf der Straße fährt. 
Nur das alleinige abbremsen und warten bis genügend Seitenabstand vorhanden ist um einen Radfahrer zu überholen, bedeutet fast immer einen vollständigen Spurwechsel, ist keine Behinderung im Sinne der Straßenverkehrsordnung.
Man muss bedenken das jeder Radfahrer auch die volle Fahrbahnbreite in seiner Fahrtrichtung zu seinem Recht nutzen darf und so jeder Autofahrer damit zu rechnen hat. 
Bei Motorradfahrern wird sich darüber nämlich nicht aufgeregt.  
Selbst wenn der Radfahrer mittig in seiner Fahrspur fährt ist das kein Grund jemand mit Vorsätzlicher Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr und Nötigung diese Person zu Maßregeln.

Und anscheinend gilt das für andere Gruppen auch.
Radfahrer im Wald. Das verstehen die Fußgänger auch als Behinderung.
Denn Radfahrer gehören ja auf den Radweg und nicht in den Wald. 

Fazit: Egal wo Radfahrer sich gerade aufhalten Sie sind nirgendwo wirklich erwünscht. 

Selbst auf reinen Radwegen finden Fußgänger das Radfahrer zu schnell, ohne zu Klingeln unterwegs sind wenn Sie wie selbstverständlich darauf wandeln wie auf der Autobahn. 

Wenn alle Menschen aufmerksam Rücksicht nehmen dann wäre allen geholfen aber das ist ein Traum in einer Ellbogen Gesellschaft.

Leben und Leben lassen würde ja schon helfen.

Womit ich jetzt anfange und besser nicht mehr antworte.


----------



## Edged (13. November 2012)

Wer links auf der Autobahn vor mir herumtrödelt, dem fahre ich einfach bis auf einen Meter drauf. Bisher ist immer noch jeder nach rechts gewechselt. 
In diesem Sinne: Freie Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-Hölli (13. November 2012)

Servus,
abgesehen davon, dass sich das Ganze hier in meinen Augen zu weit aufbläst, mache ich mir echte Sorgen um das 7G... Bin seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr regelmäßig dort gefahren. 

Wollte bei guten Wetter am WE wieder dort fahren...

Aber das "neue Wegenetz", die Nachricht des kaputten Bergfrieds an der Löwenburg, die ganzen umgekrachten Bäume, der Aussichtspunktumbau am Drachenfels... Scheint ja etwas unentspannter geworden zu sein? wie zeigt sich dass den am Bikeralltag? 

Grüße aus dem Dreiländereck D/B/NL.


----------



## aceofspades (13. November 2012)

was soll all das gequatsche - ist schon schön traurig alles.

nur soviel: engstirnige Leute, die keine Toleranz kennen, sollten Zuhause bleiben - die gilt für beide Seiten


----------



## sibu (13. November 2012)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> Servus,
> abgesehen davon, dass sich das Ganze hier in meinen Augen zu weit aufbläst, mache ich mir echte Sorgen um das 7G... Bin seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr regelmäßig dort gefahren.
> 
> Wollte bei guten Wetter am WE wieder dort fahren...
> ...



So schlimm ist es um das 7GB nicht bestellt. Das Wegenetz kommt erst im März 2013, bis dahin gilt die NRW-weite Zwei-Meter-Regel (Landesforstgrsetz), nach der man sowieso auf den meisten Wegen jetzt schon nicht fahren darf. Der Umbau am Drachenfels sowie die Löwenburg sind auch in absehbarer Zeit fertig bzw. zumindest wieder begehbar. Die Bäume werden aber wohl auf nur noch auf den Wegen des offziellen Netzes weggeräumt.

Problematisch sind halt wie auch in der Vergangenheit die Wochenenden mit schönem Wetter. Dann ist es einfach voll und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die falschen aufeinander treffen, ist dann sehr groß, und da trifft dann auch mal der Biker auf den Biker:

Letzten Freitag kam ich das Rhöndorfer Tal runter. Ein Stück hinter dem Waldfriedhof höre ich oberhalb Fahrgeräusche und mache langsam. "Aus dem Rüdel" brechen dann zwei Downhiller in voller Montur aus dem Wald auf die Straße. Wäre statt meiner ein Auto gekommen, hätte man die wahrscheinlich gleich neben Konrad Adenauer abliefern können.  

Kurz zusammengefasst: Die stark befahrenen / begangenen Weg sollte man zur Hautpverkehrszeit meiden, und Rücksicht hat noch nie geschadet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (13. November 2012)

Tag zusammen. Den  Thread habe ich eben genannt bekommen und ich habe mich wegen meines Interesse an einvernehmlichen Verhalten zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern in meinem geliebten 7G etwas eingelesen. 

# Dem Wort zum Montag schliesse ich mich an. 

# Dennoch kann ich die Intention dieses Threads von PeterWanderer ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Mich würde die Sichtweise der betroffenen Biker interessieren. Vielleicht hat es sich völlig anders zugetragen und die "Rüpel" haben sich deshalb (auch wenn wie beschrieben mit Sicherheit zu heftig) vergessen. 

# Wenn es der Trail mit den Spitzkehren ist, kenne ich ihn, meide ihn aber an Wochenenden. Dort ist meines Erachtens fast in jeder kehre Platz um kurz auszuweichen. 

# Bemühen wir uns alle, auch und besonders die Wanderer, um Deeskalation und ein besonnenes Miteinander.

Servus


----------



## Trekki (13. November 2012)

Freti schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad fährt nicht mittig auf dem Fahrstreifen


Der Grund, warum ich mich mittig eingeordnet habe, gehört nicht hierhin.
Das Thema ist die (angedrohte) Selbstjustziz. Dies ist der zentrale Kritikpunkt vom TE, den ich aufgreifen wollte.
Die Lösung, die ich aufzeigen will, ist eine klare Positionierung. Für den TE als Tipp, dem MTBler mitzuteilen er möge etwas warten und bei mir die Einordung in der Mitte der Fahrbahn als Hinweis an die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer "hier ist mein Platz im Verkehr".

-trekki


----------



## Gnikder (13. November 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es um das 7GB nicht bestellt. Das Wegenetz kommt erst im März 2013, bis dahin gilt die NRW-weite Zwei-Meter-Regel (Landesforstgrsetz), nach der man sowieso auf den meisten Wegen jetzt schon nicht fahren darf. Der Umbau am Drachenfels sowie die Löwenburg sind auch in absehbarer Zeit fertig bzw. zumindest wieder begehbar. Die Bäume werden aber wohl auf nur noch auf den Wegen des offziellen Netzes weggeräumt.
> 
> Problematisch sind halt wie auch in der Vergangenheit die Wochenenden mit schönem Wetter. Dann ist es einfach voll und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die falschen aufeinander treffen, ist dann sehr groß, und da trifft dann auch mal der Biker auf den Biker:
> 
> ...


Zeige mir wo das hier drin (LFoG) steht!
Ansonsten keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten


----------



## sibu (13. November 2012)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Zeige mir wo das hier drin (LFoG) steht!
> Ansonsten keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten



Aus dem von dir verlinkten Gesetz im §3 (1) (a) in gekürzter Form:


> Verboten ist das Fahren im Wald mit Ausnahme (...) des Radfahrens  auf Straßen und festen Wegen (...)


 und was feste Wege sind hat der Bundesgerichtshof definiert, hier nur der Link zur Wikipedia. Da findest auch keine konkrete Breite in Meter, aber im Einzelfall klärt das dann für dich der Richter, falls ein Waldeigentümer oder Ordnungshüter dich außerhalb "fester Wege" antrifft und anzeigt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. November 2012)

Und der TE sitzt vorm Rechner und feixt sich einen.
Der Bericht hat in meinen Augen wieder jedes Klischee bedient. Erinnert mit ebenfalls an den Thread hier:



TomTailor182 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich Parallelen zu dem Thread hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605346


 
Was es für mich unglaubwürdig macht.


----------



## Gnikder (13. November 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> Aus dem von dir verlinkten Gesetz im §3 (1) (a) in gekürzter Form:
> und was feste Wege sind hat der Bundesgerichtshof definiert, hier nur der Link zur Wikipedia. Da findest auch keine konkrete Breite in Meter, aber im Einzelfall klärt das dann für dich der Richter, falls ein Waldeigentümer oder Ordnungshüter dich außerhalb "fester Wege" antrifft und anzeigt.


Sorry in Wikipedia steht da Wirtschaftsweg nicht Fester Weg.
Also immer noch keine genaue Definition was ein Fester Weg ist, geschweige vom Bundesgerichtshof definiert! 
Ich sehe dem begegnen mit dem Ordnungshüter gelassen entgegen.


----------



## Splash (13. November 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> Problematisch sind halt wie auch in der Vergangenheit die Wochenenden mit schönem Wetter. Dann ist es einfach voll und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die falschen aufeinander treffen, ist dann sehr groß,
> 
> (...)
> 
> Kurz zusammengefasst: Die stark befahrenen / begangenen Weg sollte man zur Hautpverkehrszeit meiden, und Rücksicht hat noch nie geschadet.



Das wird sicher mit dem neuen Wegenetz 2013 auch nicht besser, wenn diverse wege weg fallen und man die Biker auf den Hauptwegen kanalisieren möchte. Unabhängig davon, dass dsa gar nicht funktionieren kann, ist es auch noch komplett sinnbefreit. In Hessen hat man zu einem vergleichbaren Thema n schönes Vid gemacht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe5VMsbdlpg"]Informationsvideo zur anstehenden Ãnderung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes - YouTube[/nomedia]

Irgendwie geht mir die Hetze der einen Waldnutzer über die anderen Waldnutzer auf den Keks. Da sollte man sich mal jemand einen Entspannungsteee gönnen und in Toleranz üben ...


----------



## Edged (13. November 2012)

Ich sehe, Du hast meinen Beitrag verstanden. Das spricht für sehr viel Intelligenz.


----------



## sibu (13. November 2012)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Sorry in Wikipedia steht da Wirtschaftsweg nicht Fester Weg.
> Also immer noch keine genaue Definition was ein Fester Weg ist, geschweige vom Bundesgerichtshof definiert!
> Ich sehe dem begegnen mit dem Ordnungshüter gelassen entgegen.



Ein fester Weg ist zunächst mal ein Weg, der befestigt ist (wie auch immer), und dazu gibt es genug Beispiele auf der Wikipedia-Seite. Insofern gibt die 2-m-Regel schon mal eine Orientierung für das, was erlaubt ist. Was der Gesetzgeber auf der Verbotsseite beabsichtigt hatte, hat ein Rechtsanwalt(vorletzter Abschnitt) schön beschrieben und auch auf die Probleme bei der Durchführbarkeit hingewiesen. Insofern ist der schwarze Peter wie schon beschreiben im Streifall bei den Gerichten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. November 2012)

Es treiben sich nicht nur MTB Rüpel im Siebengebirge herum. 

Soll der mysteriöse PeterWanderer das doch mal in seinen diversen Foren posten! Unfassbar wie verroht/dumm/frustriert manche Leute zu sein scheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (14. November 2012)

Hält mich heute Abend im KöFo ein Rentnerpaar mit Doppellaufstöcken an:

Rentner: "Ihre Lampe ist zu hell!"
Ich: "Habe extra für Sie abgeblendet."
Rentner: "Die Lampe ist nicht zulässig Und ein Rücklicht haben Sie auch nicht. Sie sind illegal!"
Ich: "Wir sind hier tief im Wald."
Rentner: "Ich war früher Polizeibeamter."
Ich: "Ach was."
Rentner: "Schauen Sie doch mal in Ihre Lampe. Dann wissen Sie wie wir uns fühlen."
Ich: "Sowas macht man nicht. Der Wald ist so groß, da sollten wir doch alle unseren Spaß haben."
Rentner: "Sie sind illegal!!!"
Ich: "Jetzt zeige ich Ihnen mal wie hell die Lampen wirklich können. *Sie Rentner, Sieee!*" 
Abgang meinerseits in den Wald.

Irgendwann platzt halt jedem mal der Kragen ...


----------



## Schildbürger (14. November 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Niemals nie. Ich mein(t)e damit Idioten in Autos - nicht an Autismus leidende Personen. Da sollte ich meine Begrifflichkeiten noch mal überdenken. Mea culpa.
> ciao...
> joerg



Ach so meinst du das. Da  könnte ich auch einen Roman drüber schreiben. 

Wo wir gerade bei AutofahrerInnen sind... 
Heute parkte eine Autofahrerin mit ihrem Audi MITTEN auf einem Geh-und Radweg.
Auf beiden Seiten war nur halbe Lenkerbreite Platz.
Ich habe mal NETT an die Seitenscheibe geklopft und die Dame auf den Umstand aufmerksam gemacht. 

Ähem... ob ich das jetzt noch in einem Autoforum posten soll?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. November 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich habe mal NETT an die Seitenscheibe geklopft und die Dame auf den Umstand aufmerksam gemacht.



Resultat?
Visuelle Stinkefingerantwort oder
ein "Vielen Dank, ich fahre gleich weg."?


----------



## Schildbürger (15. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ... ein "Vielen Dank, ich fahre gleich weg."?


Eher diese. 
Sie war völlig baff und ist gleich weggefahren. Solange halte ich mich mit (fruchtlosen) Diskussionen nicht auf.


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Rentner: "Ich war früher Polizeibeamter."



GESTAPO oder Stasi?


----------



## joscho (15. November 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hält mich heute Abend im KöFo ein Rentnerpaar mit Doppellaufstöcken an:
> ...



Hast Du das nun auch in alle Polizeiforen gepostet


----------



## MTB-Hölli (18. November 2012)

Also, ich war gestern dort fahren und war ERSCHROCKEN.... Da wird man  fast mit´m Regenschirm vom Rad geholt, man wird angeschrieen, dass hier  auch Fußgänger langgehen möchten, hintereinander laufende Fußgänger  gehen plötzlich nebeneinander und überholen sich gegenseitig, wenn Biker  ins Sichtfeld kommen- traurig, traurig, selten so eine aggressive  Grundhaltung gegenüber Biker kennengelernt, nicht in Aachen, Belgien,  Füssen, Österreich, Schweiz etc... war schon in vielen Gegenden fahren,  aber im 7-G ist die Stimmung leider echt gekippt... :-(

Und wenn ich dann noch die Drahtseilgeschichte lese - was ist das los???


----------



## Trekki (18. November 2012)

Ja, im 7GB ist es leider sehr angespannt. Ist einfach bei guten Wetter wie gestern überlaufen.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. November 2012)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> Also, ich war gestern dort fahren und war ERSCHROCKEN.... Da wird man  fast mit´m Regenschirm vom Rad geholt, man wird angeschrieen, dass hier  auch Fußgänger langgehen möchten, hintereinander laufende Fußgänger  gehen plötzlich nebeneinander und überholen sich gegenseitig, wenn Biker  ins Sichtfeld kommen- traurig, traurig, selten so eine aggressive  Grundhaltung gegenüber Biker kennengelernt, nicht in Aachen, Belgien,  Füssen, Österreich, Schweiz etc... war schon in vielen Gegenden fahren,  aber im 7-G ist die Stimmung leider echt gekippt... :-(
> 
> Und wenn ich dann noch die Drahtseilgeschichte lese - was ist das los???



Aachen  <3

ist das da auf den Trails so oder auf den eigentlich legalen Wegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. November 2012)

Der OP bezieht sich zwar auf schmale Trails, die angespannten Situationen kommen überall vor


----------



## Manni (18. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der OP bezieht sich zwar auf schmale Trails, die angespannten Situationen kommen überall vor



Kann ich unterschreiben. Mir hat man dort schon letztes Jahr versucht die Nordic Walking Stöcke in die Speichen zu stecken (3m breiter Schotterweg zur Löwenburg). Darüberhinaus wird mit Polizei gedroht, auch auf den explizit erlaubten Wegen extra kein Platz gemacht und rum gepöbelt. 


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-Hölli (18. November 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Aachen  <3
> 
> ist das da auf den Trails so oder auf den eigentlich legalen Wegen?



die regenschirm Nummer war auf dem Hauptweg zur loewenburg 


also alles legal


----------



## Jetpilot (18. November 2012)

Manni schrieb:


> Kann ich unterschreiben. Mir hat man dort schon letztes Jahr versucht die Nordic Walking Stöcke in die Speichen zu stecken (3m breiter Schotterweg zur Löwenburg). Darüberhinaus wird mit Polizei gedroht, auch auf den explizit erlaubten Wegen extra kein Platz gemacht und rum gepöbelt.
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Manni



Ihr habt echt frustrierte Menschen da...


----------



## MTB-Hölli (18. November 2012)

viele spacken da...


----------



## waldschrad (18. November 2012)

i bin auch fast aussschlieslich in nem sehr uberlaufenem gebiet unterwegs(basel) und das seit 5 jahren.immer mit fullfach u downhiller..
hatte aber bis auf 3 mal noch nie probs mit wanderern! es kommt mMn immer drauf an wie man sich nähert, respektvoll u freundlich (ohne die wanderer gäbe es die meisstemn trails ja garnicht erst, ne?),LANGSAM...
im lauf der zeit haen sich die frequentiertesten uhrzeiten und wegstücke rauskristallisiert,und werden gemieden...simpel 
gewöhnt euch an dem "schlechten"wetter die vorteile abzugewinnen:kaum wanderer, steigender anspruch weil alles nass u rutschig, und die wunderbare gechmacks-und geräuschkulisse im wald bei regen!!!!
ich hab meine nische gefunden 
greetz chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2012)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> viele spacken da...



genau das is das problem meiner Meinung nach !
zu viele Menschen auf zu kleinem Raum.
An schönen WE tummelt sich ja sicherlich halb Köln/Bonn da.
Und je mehr Leute um so höher auch der Quotient an Vollpfosten per Pedes oder per Bike. 
Gausche-Normalverteilung nennt man das glaub ich oder ? 

Ähnliches kann man übrigends auch im NP EIfel beobachten.
Die touristische Ausbeutung hat ja noch nicht den Höhepunkt erreicht denk ich
also werden die Besucherzahlen zunehmen und somit auch die Konflikte.
Man ist ja schon fleissig den Kontrolletti am machen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. November 2012)

@waldschrad: Und dann wundern sich alle über erodierte Wege/Trails 
Ich halte es weiterhin so, nicht am WE im 7GB unterwegs zu sein, wechsle mein Revier  möglichst oft, im Idealfall max. 5er Trupps und fahre möglichst trailschonend.
Nicht zurück grüßende oder argwöhnische Wanderer sind trotzdem die Masse. Aber bisher kaum Erfahrungen mit massiver Ablehnung.


----------



## waldschrad (19. November 2012)

mein halber hometrail wird eh zum bach wenns richtig schifft


----------



## GeDe (20. November 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> genau das is das problem meiner Meinung nach !
> zu viele Menschen auf zu kleinem Raum.
> An schönen WE tummelt sich ja sicherlich halb Köln/Bonn da.
> Und je mehr Leute um so höher auch der Quotient an Vollpfosten per Pedes oder per Bike.
> ...



Idioten gibt's überall. Aber im NP Eifel ist die Zentrale.
vielleicht kommen hier ja demnächst Bike-Polizisten oder
Ranger mit MTB zum Einsatz. Also fleissig trainieren, damit 
das Flüchten Spass macht.


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2012)

GeDe schrieb:


> . Also fleissig trainieren, damit
> das Flüchten Spass macht.






 sehr geil ...


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> Wer links auf der Autobahn vor mir herumtrödelt, dem fahre ich einfach bis auf einen Meter drauf.



ist das nicht zu gefährlich mit dem bike?


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Nee, in dem Fall überholt er einfach rechts.


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ist das nicht zu gefährlich mit dem bike?



Nur wenn du eine Stempelbremse hast. Wird aber meines Wissens nur noch beim 601 verbaut.


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

  zunächst muß ich sagen, dass ich selbst begeisterter Nichtschwimmer bin. Ich turmspringe aber auch gerne. Und da ist am gestern (Sonntag, 11.11.2012)  etwas passiert, was ich hier schildern muss.
  Gegen 15:00 Uhr nichtschwimmerte ich mit Familie unterhalb des Drachenfelses Richtung Rhöndorf auf dem Rhein... und den Rest von der Geschicht kennen mer jetzt... Gegessen, der Thread - hier hat doch jeder mal jeden verstanden... Ein Biker, Hundeliebhaber und Nixschwimmer...


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. November 2012)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> ...  aber im 7-G ist die Stimmung leider echt gekippt... :-(



war doch schon immer so...
ich gondel da jetzt seit mittlerweile knapp 30 jahren rum. Das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist die Frequentierung der naherholungsoutdoorjunkies die meinen auf einer Himalaya- expedition zu sein...

einfachste Lösung: 
starte Sonntags deine 3h- Tour zwischen 7:00 und 7:30 und du wirst spass haben, ab ca. 10:30 wirds i.d.R. ungemütlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (3. Dezember 2012)

..... ist heute übrigens Tages-Thema bei Radio Bonn Rhein-Sieg!!!

eine ausführliche Darstellung ist für 17.15 Uhr angekündigt, der MTB´ler wurde interviewt und der Vorfall liegt der Polizei vor, die wegen versuchter Körperverletzung ermitteln.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst die Sache mit dem Seil?


----------



## Trekki (3. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Du meinst die Sache mit dem Seil?



Ja, die Geschichte mit dem Seil war im Radio. D.h. falscher Thread.


----------



## soka70 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Du meinst die Sache mit dem Seil?


 

Ja!!!! 

Ich werde es verbessern!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2012)

S c h r e i   m i c h  n i c h t  s o  a n !!!


----------

